# A modest proposal E*: How about letting us backup our timers on a USB key Drive



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

I've had quite a bit of experience with my numerous ViP622 units and am generally satisfied with the overall performance. On occasion I've had to swap out a faulty unit for a new one (the last being a dead HDMI port) and the process is generally prompt and efficient. Except for one thing. Each time I exchange a ViP622 I have to reproduce the timers that I have programmed into the unit. This can be a rather lengthy procedure because I have upwards of 60 timers entered. Also, some of the timers are for shows, like The Sopranos, which are on hiatus so it becomes a tedious process to enter information for shows not on the current program grid. While I applaud the efficiency with which Dish provides me with a replacement unit I dread the thought of making a list of existing timers and them having to enter (most of) them again on the new unit.

It occurred to me that there should be an easier way. Since the ViP622 has a USB port, shouldn't it be a rather simple matter to program a backup utility into the menu of a future SW release whereby a user could dump his/her timer information onto a USB Key Drive or similar and then upload it to the new machine being installed in the same fashion? I'm not talking about backing up the recorded programs (which can be done for non-HD content) but just all the timer parameters. Not only should this be fairly simple but the download/upload should be swift since it only involves a relatively small amount of data. No graphics, no digital rights management issues, etc.

Does this sound like something that the programmers at Dish might consider implementing in a future SW update? I'm sure it would be appreciated by many 622 users.

Thoughts?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

An interesting idea.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Favorites lists and preferences/setup info too, please.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I like it!


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

rfowkes said:


> Does this sound like something that the programmers at Dish might consider implementing in a future SW update?


 The programmers don't decide what to add unless they sneak it in. It would be something that an insider has to leak and would be something like "Insert USB key. Cancel popup when it appears. Press the following key sequence on the remote: ?????".

Ooops, is that speculation ?? 


> I'm sure it would be appreciated by many 622 users.


 This feature is based on the fact that 622 units fail. I'm sure Dish considers failures to be the exception, not the norm, hence why invest time and resources for a feature that they shouldn't need ?? Look at it from Dish's standpoint, mind you.

Finally, how many people will use this procedure ?? How will they know about it ?? It's like backing up PCs. No one does it..... They don't even think about it 'til it's too late and wish they'd done so previously.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I tend to agree with the thought that it is a feature based on failure ... and E*'s probably going to spend more time on fixing the failure than this feature. It wouldn't be hard to put on a menu somewhere, but the idea of it being triggered by a hidden key sequence isn't much of a stretch.

As far as "when" to back up, have we seen a total failure of a 622? All the posts I've read about replacements are because of HDMI or other partial failures. It wouldn't be too late to use a USB key to transfer the data (if possible).

And one final thought ... with the coming external hard drive feature more users are looking for the ability to transfer CONTENT to another 622. Perhaps a "timers and favorites list" backup can be built into a "receiver transfer" feature?

Dream big!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think it should be viewed as something related to a failure and therefore hidden from everyone's view. I think it should be viewed as an upgrade path to the next series receivers. When they come and we upgrade from the 622 to the xxx we should be able to do that as easy as possible. Saving the current configuration plays into that as well as a replacement for the current series receivers for whatever reason. You have been able to backup/restore IP Router configurations like this for years. Why not the 622? The backed up data must be software release/receiver independent so the data can be used by any release or any future receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

All versions of 622's SW support: cameras, pocket dishes, logitec optical mouse and HomePlug device. That's all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> ... logitec optical mouse ...


Experimenting?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[Fry's have everything for that, starting from 622]


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

While I understand the position that this is an idea that is based on failure of the 622 units I really think that this goes much further than that. As some have pointed out, it's not based on total failure but also on "partial" incidents. Over the many years I've been a Dish subscriber (back to the first days of HD and before) I've encountered several cases where a system reboot or other glitch from a system upgrade has resulted in the loss of information such as timers, favorites, etc. Granted, these are the exception rather than the rule but they are a reality of life.

My proposal is actually to allow us some easy backup of the timers, etc. and information that has carefully been entered and I still think this would be of great benefit. Yes, it helps out with failures of units, but there are other uses that don't necessarily need to be invoked only when a unit fails. For example, one might add an additional unit and want a simple way to transfer timers to the new equipment. Or a friend or relative might join the Dish network and want to avail themselves of timers you have already set up. And, as others mentioned, when the 622 is replaced by the XXX (fill in the blanks) latest-greatest receiver - as long as the general HW/SW is still the same there should be an easy way to transfer timer data, etc. without having to enter everything all over. Like they say, "Bits are bits." Yes, my proposal is of value when equipment fails, but it's also helpful when upgrading or expanding your Dish equipment.

I was discussing this with a Dish HD tech support person (while diagnosing a failed HDMI port) and he suggested that I write an e-mail to Dish with my suggestion (which I did today) so it might find it's way to the proper SW implementers. I also intend to discuss this with Dish people at CEDIA 2007 in Denver this coming September (they always have a large booth since the show is almost in their backyard). I'm hoping that the Dish people who frequent this site might also pass the word to the right people for consideration as well. The more the merrier.

Let's hope that this is one of those things that is able to be implemented once the proper people are made aware of it. It seems to me that this use of the USB port to transfer the timer data and a couple of additions to the already extensive menu system on the 622 can reap a lot of potential benefits at very little cost to the programmers.

Food for thought.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Hall said:


> This feature is based on the fact that 622 units fail. I'm sure Dish considers failures to be the exception, not the norm, hence why invest time and resources for a feature that they shouldn't need ?? Look at it from Dish's standpoint, mind you.


Not entirely. It would also be useful to copy settings when upgrading from the 622 to the 652 when upgrading hardware.

edit: Oops.. chuck beat me to it.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I think it's a great idea and I hope they include it soon, but after external USB storage!


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

Dish already uses a data dump to a USB Flashdrive to download internal logs for troubleshooting a 622. Seems like an easy task to modify the tiny program that fires the USB to make it download whatever they (you) want, within the limitations of the size of your USB Flashdrive. Post the revised little "USB startup" program for download and off we go. Piece of cake. This as an interim measure to possibly someday providing the capability in a firmware update. Now, if you plug in a USB Flashdrive which contains .JPGs, you are asked if you want to view them and can go to the Multimedia menu. All the pieces are in place. Let's do it.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

One would think, once the 622 gets connected to the Internet, presuming that ever happens, individual account back-ups would be a inherit standard feature. It would just be a matter of putting a restore selection on the menu, and pointing it to the online stored folder.

When replacing a receiver, it would be simple enough to code the initialization to "look-for" a online back-up folder, and once located, ask the user if they want to use it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like the idea, saving config info (especially timers as they can be difficult to reprogram if someone has a lot of them) in case you "accidentally" reset to defaults or have to replace a receiver.

However, I don't think this would necessarily be a feature that would translate to a new typs of receiver (as proposed if/when a 652 receiver comes out and you upgrade to new hardware)... Based on other changes, your current config settings may or may not make sense transferred to a different hardware receiver.

I suppose timers could still be valid to transfer though.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Definitely a cool idea from both the My receivers drive went belly up and from an upgrade scenario. Also could be useful in multi-home installation. This idea actually has been mentioned a few times. 

Good idea but does make things a bit more complex but there is value.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I like the idea, saving config info (especially timers as they can be difficult to reprogram if someone has a lot of them) in case you "accidentally" reset to defaults or have to replace a receiver.


I think it is a GREAT idea. Reprogramming timers can be a lot more that "difficult". It can actually be impossible to recreate an existing timer, unless you keep checking the guide to see if the show is back in the Guide again. My wife likes "Dancing with the Stars" and I'm still using last season's timer. I could probably recreate it in a week or two, but lots of shows have been taking 2 month "breaks" and you'd have to just wait for it to return to the EPG before you can recreate the Timer for it. You could use a DISH Pass go get you "started".

An incentive for DISH to add the feature would be to entice stubborn old farts to step up to an MPEG4 DVR. Knowing you'd have to start from scratch and COULDN'T create your existing Timers on the new box can be viewed as an incentive to stay with a 942. Half kidding.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Even TiVo doesn't have this yet despite many requests. It's got to be pretty easy to do, too.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Hunter Green said:


> Even TiVo doesn't have this yet despite many requests.


 Maybe it's not as popular or common as a request as people (who visit 'technical' or satellite-related website) think.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Err, sure. I suppose if someone sees something requested N times and then imagines for some strange reason it was actually requested N+1 times, that could be the case. Then again, someone could just as easily be mistaken in the opposite direction. This is an amusing diversion from the point, for which I thank you, but now it's time to get back to the point. Have anything to add there?


----------



## SonicBee777 (Aug 2, 2006)

kdg454 said:


> One would think, once the 622 gets connected to the Internet, presuming that ever happens, individual account back-ups would be a inherit standard feature. It would just be a matter of putting a restore selection on the menu, and pointing it to the online stored folder.
> 
> When replacing a receiver, it would be simple enough to code the initialization to "look-for" a online back-up folder, and once located, ask the user if they want to use it.


Very useful utility, it would be, I agree.

We could call it "Ghost"! Oh wait, that's taken. OK, "Poltergeist"! Hmmm... :sure:


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

SonicBee777 said:


> Very useful utility, it would be, I agree.
> 
> We could call it "Ghost"! Oh wait, that's taken. OK, "Poltergeist"! Hmmm... :sure:


Actually, "Poltergeist" is also already spoken for in this area. According to HomeTheaterSpeak (a publication in my own mind):

"*Poltergeist*: The screen that you get when your HDMI equipment doesn't function properly due to improper handshaking" _(see also *Poltergeist Screen)*"_

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

It would also be useful to those who have more than one receiver to keep all of the settings the same.

This could also probably be done via DishNet as well as USB.


----------

